# ugj question



## G-Man (Apr 18, 2008)

You may have noticed my posting for the sump size and also mentioning my ugj system. But I figured this would probably be better for starting under a new topic. I have the ugj system built and received my two rio 2100 pumps today. I was looking at them and wondering. Do you use the suction cups to fasten the pump to the glass or does it just rest on the pvc pipe? I have been looking at this and the brackets don't look like they would let me use the suction cups with the way I think my pumps will be setting. Looks like the brackets will be facing up on the pump instead of on the side. My ugj is 1/2" pvc.


----------



## stslimited84 (Oct 5, 2007)

Mine rio 2100 just rests on the pvc pipe that connected to it.

Nice design :thumb:

I read that you dyed the PVC in rite dye in a pan. How did you do the process? I've read that you have to boil the dye onto the PVC. Is this not the case? What did you do? It looks great!


----------



## G-Man (Apr 18, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. Thats what I did. I put the dye in and brought the water to a slight boil and then added the pvc. I let it set in the slightly boiling pot for 30 to 45 min. Long process, but I think it turned out good.


----------



## BrianNFlint (Apr 1, 2007)

Mine just rests on the pvc as well.. Some pumps come with suction cups and might ensure it stays in place.

For the first time since i switched to sand, i was cleaning my tank the other day and knocked one of my pumps loose.. sand blew EVERYWHERE but settled quickly..


----------



## f u z z (Mar 19, 2008)

Whenever i dyed my pvc, it shrunk. But it came out amazing.

My pumps just rest on the pvc, but a suction cup would only add extra support, which i do not see a problem in.


----------



## acrosstic (Mar 24, 2008)

advantage to dye for the PVC over just painting with Krylon Fusion?


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

i had the krylon start peeling after a year or so of use.it stuck real well in spots but came off on others.


----------



## G-Man (Apr 18, 2008)

Hey fuzz, my pvc shrunk to. Did you you have to glue your jets in the 45's to keep them from blowing off, or where they fine?


----------



## G-Man (Apr 18, 2008)

How is the best way to mount the marineland pre filter kit to the rio 2100's? I got them in today and tried to put them on. The pre filter was to big to go on the pump and with the ring that goes in it, it made it to small to fit on the pump. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## boredatwork (Sep 14, 2007)

Where can you find the Marineland prefilter kit?


----------



## D-007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Here:

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/p ... catid=4635


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

petsmart or petco one of them had it.


----------



## G-Man (Apr 18, 2008)

Can anyone tell me how they installed the pre filter?


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

i used it on a penguin powerhead,which its designed for.not sure how you would connect it to a rio.


----------



## IrkedCitizen (Apr 26, 2007)

Is the ring you speak of an o-ring? How hard did you try to force it on? Did you try putting the o-ring on the intake of the powerhead and then putting the prefilter onto it? Doing it that way would allow you to press the oring into the prefilter while it is already on the powerhead.

If that doesn't work you can always use silicone, put the silicone on the powerhead intake and then slip the prefilter on let it cure for at least 24 hours. Put enough silicone on so that nothing can get through. You would put the silicone on the ioutside of the intake to avoid the silicone blocking the inside of the intake. Of course you would do this where the powerhead and prefilter are standing vertical while curing.


----------



## boredatwork (Sep 14, 2007)

I saw that you used 1/2" pvc pipe, but the outlet of the Rio 2100 is 3/4. I am trying to put together a list of thing I need to buy to something very similar to what you have - how did you connect the pvc to the Rio 2100 pump?


----------



## G-Man (Apr 18, 2008)

I haven't hooked it up just yet. I am still trying to hook up the pre filter. Making progress tho.


----------



## f u z z (Mar 19, 2008)

fishwolfe said:


> i had the krylon start peeling after a year or so of use.it stuck real well in spots but came off on others.


No, i just re-did the whole thing, annd they stuck. I brought it up to a boil, put in the pieces fo 5 minutes, removed from heat and let sit over night. Worked fine.

sorry to thread jack.


----------



## G-Man (Apr 18, 2008)

My ugj is done. One step closer to water in tank.


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

looks good :thumb: i rit dyed my pvc too.


----------



## rickyricardo (Jul 17, 2008)

Excelent post G-Man, answered a lot of questions for me.

Thanks...........rick

So how did you get the filter kit hooked up?


----------



## G-Man (Apr 18, 2008)

I found the easier way to do it was to take the little plastic ring that comes with the filter kit, and cut off the little ribs that are inside it. Then I filed down what didn't get cut. Fits real snug on the rio's.


----------



## rainmoose (Aug 5, 2008)

i have a question on the Rio 2100 pump. look at the circled part of the picture. is that piece part of the prefilter kit becasue when i look at the Rio 2100 pump it doesnt have that piece.









fishwolfe posted a link earlier about where to get the prefilter kit and that doesnt look like it has that piece either. here's a pic from that link









i dont want to buy them before i understand how they connect. any help in clearing up how this connect would be appreciated.


----------



## rickyricardo (Jul 17, 2008)

rainmoose, I have the same setup with rio 2100's. The part in the black circle is the rio. It is one piece. The part in the red is the prefilter, it is just a black sponge like filter with a plastic core that the filter fits over. You just stick the filter on the end of the rio.


----------



## IrkedCitizen (Apr 26, 2007)

Simple enough.


----------



## rainmoose (Aug 5, 2008)

rickyricardo said:


> rainmoose, I have the same setup with rio 2100's. The part in the black circle is the rio. It is one piece. The part in the red is the prefilter, it is just a black sponge like filter with a plastic core that the filter fits over. You just stick the filter on the end of the rio.


RR, thanks for the answer. it's what i thought but every picture of the rio 2100 i find shows different. here are 2 shots. one is from BigAl's where i was going to buy it from.


















this is why i am confused. neither shows the round piece that connects everything


----------



## IrkedCitizen (Apr 26, 2007)

rainmoose said:


> RR, thanks for the answer. it's what i thought but every picture of the rio 2100 i find shows different. here are 2 shots. one is from BigAl's where i was going to buy it from.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The pieces you circled are the venturi(hose) and the adapter for the venturi which connects to the pumps output. On a USJ system you won't use these unless you want to see bubbles being blown out of the jets. The venturi just adds bubbles to the tank to create surface agitation.

The round thing that is circled in the above pictures/questions that RR answered is the input located underneath the slanted grate by the plug prongs in this new picture. It is what you unscrew to remove the impeller assembly.


----------



## rainmoose (Aug 5, 2008)

irked, thanks for the reply but i am still not getting it. here is a picture side by side. i still dont see the part in question as part of the rio 2100.


----------



## IrkedCitizen (Apr 26, 2007)

I updated the picture. Hopefully this answers everything.


----------



## rainmoose (Aug 5, 2008)

Irked, so the input is covered by the grate. are you saying you have to remove the grate to attach the sponge?


----------



## IrkedCitizen (Apr 26, 2007)

rainmoose said:


> Irked, so the input is covered by the grate. are you saying you have to remove the grate to attach the sponge?


Yes. There is nothing under that grate sponge wise. It is just open. The grate is there to keep fish bigger than fry from getting sucked into the input on the powerhead. You remove that to attach the sponge prefilter.

There is nothing that says you need the sponge. It just adds extra area for beneficial bacteria to grow. They will require maintenance or else they will clog.


----------

